# Weasel sh*t grinder



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

https://www.kopiconcepts.com/deva

Anyone seen this yet? Wonder why yet another developer is going down the small burr, very low retention route. Variable spin speed between 200 (ridiculous in a flat) to a maximum of 1000 (not high enough for a flat!) and its coup de grace is it is battery operated, which is odd but does mean all you happy campers can have one!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

An unusual idea to place a battery in a high drain appliance too heavy for mobility. However I like the form of the grinder.

But why is it "weasel shit"? This isn't a phrase I have encountered previously. Does it signify an extra depth of disgust? Or perhaps a potential distrust??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Gemini I assume @dfk41 is referring to the name Kopi (as in Lopi Luwak), perhaps an unfortunate choice of name.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

"Kopi" in Indonesian means "Coffee". "Kopi Luwak" means Civet Coffee.

Source: Google translate.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@MediumRoastSteam I believe you...but I'm still right 🤣


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> @MediumRoastSteam I believe you...but I'm still right 🤣


 I never said you were wrong! 😂😂👍👍


----------

